# Well it made me laugh



## DavidCC (May 20, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=16044&item=7157407508&rd=1


----------



## Andrew Green (May 20, 2005)

Sweet! 

 Hook me up!


----------



## Rick Wade (May 20, 2005)

Laughable at best.

Do you realize all the stuuf you could purchase on ebay you could definately submit and be granted a sokeship through that soke council or what ever it is you make a monitary donation and they grant you a soke.

V/R

Rick


----------



## DavidCC (May 20, 2005)

I was searching for the seller's school on Google and I did not find it, however I did find one school that had an instructor that actually claimed this as one of his qualifications


----------



## Andrew Green (May 20, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Laughable at best.
> 
> Do you realize all the stuuf you could purchase on ebay you could definately submit and be granted a sokeship through that soke council or what ever it is you make a monitary donation and they grant you a soke.
> 
> ...


 It's a progression thing.  You start with this sort of thing then jump organizations gaining more and more "legitimacy" with each group until you are sitting on the top of your own little mountain.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 20, 2005)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> I was searching for the seller's school on Google and I did not find it, however I did find one school that had an instructor that actually claimed this as one of his qualifications



Please stop the madness . . . .   

That is to much ROFLMAO

V/R

Rick


----------



## Rick Wade (May 20, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> It's a progression thing.  You start with this sort of thing then jump organizations gaining more and more "legitimacy" with each group until you are sitting on the top of your own little mountain.



I was wondering why I couldn't get out of this valley.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 20, 2005)

OMG

What category or how you you search for this on ebay?

For the fun of it I was going to order and display amongst local martial artists. Instead, I just printed the page to display.

Anymore such like this?


----------



## Rynocerous (May 31, 2005)

That is not only pathetic, but sad!!! I wonder if it was stolen or someone trying to make a quik buck...

Ryan


----------



## arnisador (May 31, 2005)

Already signed...this is a scary thought.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 1, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> OMG
> 
> What category or how you you search for this on ebay?
> 
> ...


unfortunately, I was searcing on "Kenpo"

and it came up right after a complete "get you EPAK BB at home" kit... not as funny huh?


----------



## Gemini (Jun 1, 2005)

That's Outrageous!!! What a rip off! 






I only had to pay $2.00 for my other certificate on ebay....


----------



## 47MartialMan (Jun 1, 2005)

Not to cross-thread, I wonder if a certain "federation" is behind this...


----------

